# Outdoors > Gear and Equipment >  Tent review - Mongar 2 - MSR Hubba hubba clone

## uk_exile

After much thought and deliberation about what tent I chose to buy a Naturehike Mongar 2. Its a MSR Hubba Hubba clone, so just like the Bushbuck Horizon 8000, Orson/Intents Hopper 2, etc. 
Sure an MSR would be nice but Im not a brand snob and at $900ish not going to happen! 
At times can get the Bushbuck for mid-high $300s + delivery, similar for the Hopper however can always buy the Mongar from AliExpress for $190-$205 delivered. The standard 20D/210T fabric version weighs 1.8kg and range of colours. 
Rather I opted for the 15D version of the Mongar which is speced at 1.57kg less pegs. Dark blue only and it was $219 delivered. 
I ordered on 11th November in a 11.11 sale and it was in my hands yesterday 24th Nov, just 13 days later! Id expected 2-3mths due to covid freight delays so rapt to have it in less than 2 weeks. 
Comes with extra floor mat and pegs. Theres individual bags for the pegs, poles and the floor mat. The main bag has heaps of spare space so easy to repack it and not a struggle like some tent bags. 
Chose the Mongar / Hubba hubba clone over others as its a roomy 2 person, has vertical sides and decent height if need to be in there a couple of days, has doors and vestibules on both sides so dont need to climb over other person or crawl to door, and apparently it sheds wind well. Can be erected inner only or fly only giving lighter weight options for good weather. 
On our digital kitchen scale minimum combo of poles, pegs, inner and extra floor mat is 1.409kg. Drop the floor mat and its 1.158kg. 
Or swap inner for fly and include the floor mat is 1.461kg.  Max with everything is 1.912kg. 
Re clone vs genuine MSR I found this useful comparison video. Pros and cons of each but generally the clone wins https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lyjrjU2eemU
Some cool little features. Pegs already having rope loops so easy to pull out. The two ways zips on doors are good so can peep out at top of zip to see weather rather than having to zip from bottom. The optional overhead gear net will be useful for head torch. Theres also internal gear pockets at each end. Clips, fittings and poles all seem good.
I didnt get it but they also make an optional extra vestibule for about $100 than connects to it. But it weighs around 600gm so rather than that in time Ill get a lightweight fly to use as extra shelter on longer trips. 
https://www.aliexpress.com/item/4000...archweb201603_

----------


## 2post

Thanks for the review I’ve been looking at the naturehike but needed a little encouragement to tip me over the line.

----------


## ROKTOY

I have one of these. Can't fault it for the price, mine has been well used and has remained fully waterproof for two years, no leaks anywhere. I have put a small hole in the inner mesh but have sealed it with some clear nail polish to stop it tearing. Good weight and can leave the inner behind for a summer tramp.

----------


## uk_exile

If want to go really lightweight the fly, poles and pegs only are just a smidge under 1.1kg. 
For a tent with so much floor space thats great.

The 12 pegs and bag are 109gms so ppossible to save more weight there too is swap them with lighter versions.
The supplied extra floor mat is 251gms.

----------


## uk_exile



----------


## dannyb

I have one of these too and slept in it for the first time the other night, wind rain no problem  :Grin:  slept like a baby.
I actually had a bit of a win with mine I picked it up for $40inc post from a trademe reseller, had been watching it for a while and when it got relisted I think they made a typo and changed the buynow to $40.
I thought about ordering a few but didn't wanna risk being told nah sorry mate we made a cock up fairs fair but your taking the piss...
Ordered 1 and paided immediately and 3 days later it was on my doorstep, it even came with the extra footprint.
Bloody great value for the money and hell if I have to replace it every couple years I'll be happy.

Mine is lime green.

----------


## uk_exile

Wow, that's a stellar price! Bargain of the year. Good on the trademe seller for honouring what must have been a pricing mistake.

Being green yours will be the slightly heavier standard 20D/210T fabric. Only about 250gms more though so insignficant really. You're lucky it was a green as I see they make a pink version too

----------


## paremata

Here's a site that lists all the knock offs etc for camping on Ali express Frugal Hiker

----------


## dannyb

> Wow, that's a stellar price! Bargain of the year. Good on the trademe seller for honouring what must have been a pricing mistake.
> 
> Being green yours will be the slightly heavier standard 20D/210T fabric. Only about 250gms more though so insignficant really. You're lucky it was a green as I see they make a pink version too


At that price I would've bought pink....to even out the balance of my testosterone producing 270  :Grin: 

Weighs stuff all I know that much and heaps of room, 1.8 kg and I'm pretty sure that was with the foot print either way not much for the size and plenty big enough to get dressed in if required and 2 large vestibule for storing stuff out of the weather.

----------


## Moa Hunter

> I have one of these too and slept in it for the first time the other night, wind rain no problem  slept like a baby.
> I actually had a bit of a win with mine I picked it up for $40inc post from a trademe reseller, had been watching it for a while and when it got relisted I think they made a typo and changed the buynow to $40.
> I thought about ordering a few but didn't wanna risk being told nah sorry mate we made a cock up fairs fair but your taking the piss...
> Ordered 1 and paided immediately and 3 days later it was on my doorstep, it even came with the extra footprint.
> Bloody great value for the money and hell if I have to replace it every couple years I'll be happy.
> 
> Mine is lime green.
> 
> Attachment 154561
> ...


Great deal Danny, but to be fair putting it up and sleeping in the lounge - whilst showing commitment to the cause is hardly putting it through its paces

----------


## dannyb

> Great deal Danny, but to be fair putting it up and sleeping in the lounge - whilst showing commitment to the cause is hardly putting it through its paces


Haha nah that's just the only pic I have of it set up.
We stayed at Spencerville for school camp.
 :Thumbsup:

----------


## uk_exile

> I have one of these too and slept in it for the first time the other night, wind rain no problem  slept like a baby.


I can understand how it could get a bit windy in a lounge but I'm avoiding how it could get rain...........

----------


## MB

I bought the Naturehike 1 man tent a while ago. Can't say I've taken it up Mt Cook, but it's  been fine for the occasional overnighter.

----------


## Seventenths

> I bought the Naturehike 1 man tent a while ago. Can't say I've taken it up Mt Cook, but it's  been fine for the occasional overnighter.


 @MB what are your thoughts on that tent, weight, size etc as Im looking for a lightweight 1 person tent.

----------


## MB

> @MB what are your thoughts on that tent, weight, size etc as Im looking for a lightweight 1 person tent.


It's light, packs up small and I can lay down in it no problem. I'm 5'11". It's been dry in light-moderate rain. Floor is a bit thin, but I'm sure this is true of all lightweight tents. Otherwise well made. Unless you're a giant, I'd say go for it.

----------


## dannyb

> It's light, packs up small and I can lay down in it no problem. I'm 5'11". It's been dry in light-moderate rain. Floor is a bit thin, but I'm sure this is true of all lightweight tents. Otherwise well made. Unless you're a giant, I'd say go for it.


Definitely at the limit in my 2 man version at 6'8 I can imagine the 1 man version would be too cramped for me. At least in mine a can lay fully out stretched even if I have to go diagonal.

----------


## MB

> Definitely at the limit in my 2 man version at 6'8 I can imagine the 1 man version would be too cramped for me. At least in mine a can lay fully out stretched even if I have to go diagonal.





> Unless you're a giant, I'd say go for it.


 :Grin:

----------


## ishoot10s

> Here's a site that lists all the knock offs etc for camping on Ali express Frugal Hiker


I checked that link out and ended up getting a 3F UL Gear "Lanshan Pro Ultralite" that is apparently the same as an SMD Lunar Solo. 

But I have to smear glue on some of the seams, anyone know what type of glue to use?

----------


## Sowslayer

> After much thought and deliberation about what tent I chose to buy a Naturehike Mongar 2. Its a MSR Hubba Hubba clone, so just like the Bushbuck Horizon 8000, Orson/Intents Hopper 2, etc. 
> Sure an MSR would be nice but Im not a brand snob and at $900ish not going to happen! 
> At times can get the Bushbuck for mid-high $300s + delivery, similar for the Hopper however can always buy the Mongar from AliExpress for $190-$205 delivered. The standard 20D/210T fabric version weighs 1.8kg and range of colours. 
> Rather I opted for the 15D version of the Mongar which is speced at 1.57kg less pegs. Dark blue only and it was $219 delivered. 
> I ordered on 11th November in a 11.11 sale and it was in my hands yesterday 24th Nov, just 13 days later! Id expected 2-3mths due to covid freight delays so rapt to have it in less than 2 weeks. 
> Comes with extra floor mat and pegs. Theres individual bags for the pegs, poles and the floor mat. The main bag has heaps of spare space so easy to repack it and not a struggle like some tent bags. 
> Chose the Mongar / Hubba hubba clone over others as its a roomy 2 person, has vertical sides and decent height if need to be in there a couple of days, has doors and vestibules on both sides so dont need to climb over other person or crawl to door, and apparently it sheds wind well. Can be erected inner only or fly only giving lighter weight options for good weather. 
> On our digital kitchen scale minimum combo of poles, pegs, inner and extra floor mat is 1.409kg. Drop the floor mat and its 1.158kg. 
> Or swap inner for fly and include the floor mat is 1.461kg.  Max with everything is 1.912kg. 
> ...


Any updates on how the tent is going? I'm needing one for trip next year up around bushline in queenstown area? Would it hold up or am I better to go with a more known brand?

----------


## uk_exile

I've barely used it due to to time constraints. Had no issues with it when I have though. 
If you're going to extreme conditions wind or temperature and your safety demands it buy the best you can. If you're in average 3 season conditions & have some shelter consider a Naturehike, Bushbuck, Intents, etc and save yourself $400 to $700

----------


## Pav

> Any updates on how the tent is going? I'm needing one for trip next year up around bushline in queenstown area? Would it hold up or am I better to go with a more known brand?


We used both the Bushbuck version (Horizon 8000) and the BushBuck Solo 8000 (1 person) for the Fiordland Wapiti Ballot this year and both held up well to high winds and rain experienced on the open tops. Other members in our party had the original MSR hubba hubba and there was no apparent difference in how they handled the conditions except the Kea seemed to like the MSR more and left the Bushbucks alone. The Solo is now about 18months old and has done alot of predominantly weekend hunts in the Kaimanawas and my only problem with it is a small tear in the fine mesh of the inner but overall I wouldn't hesitate to buy another of the cheaper msr clones.

----------


## uk_exile

Pav's comments agree with several comparison videos.  There's differences but they don't affect overall performance. 
2 year review https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=X-jX1GORewg
MSR & Naturehike 'destroyed' in wind https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PNbl1M-3xkw 
Direct comparison https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lyjrjU2eemU

----------

